# glabel + gmirror question



## G_Nerc (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi all!
I have a stupid situation (which already issued with me, and I just forget about it and it appears againg )
I have a new PC with 2 HDD for working in mirror.
I'm very quick install FreeBSD 9.1 on one of HDD and use GPT scheme and set labels for all partitions on install and after installing system go home.
Now I remember that if I try now make mirror, it just cleans GPT metadata and system not boots, so I think how to solve that problem without reinstalling system (It is not so hard, I just don't want to do this )
Is it will work:

Make gmirror with only one (second disk): gmirror label -v gm0 /dev/ada2
Create all needed partitions on mirrors
Edit /etc/fstab for it uses MIRROR for booting
add *geom_mirror_load="YES"* to /boot/loader.conf
With using pax transfer all contents from DISK1 to MIRROR
reboot
Add DISK1 to mirror
?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2013)

Using one new disk to create a mirror is shown in the second half of the updated Handbook RAID1 section.  But please read the first part also, because it talks about metadata.

Note: GPT labels and glabel(8) are not the same thing.


----------



## G_Nerc (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks *wblock@* I'm do that procedure already, and all working!
One more time I'm convince that *FreeBSD* is a very flexible and power system


----------

